# Color problems



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

Needing some input from everyone:

I just got a new screen for my projector and hung it on the wall yesterday. Since yesterday, all the colors are out of whack when I view any satellite inputs. At first I just assumed the new screen was causing this and I needed to recailbrate the video settings on my projector. Then I realized that it could not be the projector because the projector's default images and menu system all looked fine. I confirmed this by hooking up my x-box 360 and it looks fine. This means that only the satellite is producing this off color image.

The problem is the video's color values are way out of whack. Reds are so bad that they oversaturate anything with red in it and all my whites have a strong blue tinge. I have spent hours tweaking the settings in my projector and no matter what extremes I go to, I cannot get the picture to look normal, which wasn't a problem with the same projector and satellite receiver before.

I tried unplugging and rebooting, I switched inputs on the back, and have basically messed with the cords a million times.

I had something similiar happen when i tried to hook a regular tv up to the SD inputs a while back. That time, the reds were missing and there was barely any greens or blues. 

Does anyone know what makes these things freak out with color problems and how to fix them?


----------



## Rovingbar (Jan 25, 2005)

Do you have the same problem with a DVD source? Is the color the same for all signal sources from your receiver (component, composite, S-Video, or even RF)?

I am no expert, but to me it seems like your saturation setting may be too high. Usually over-saturation is only a problem for RF signals, not for component or even S-Video signals. It sure is odd that the problem happened to show up with a new screen. Is there anything in the manual that came with your screen about how to adjust the color on your projector?

Good luck,
Jeff


----------

